# Purgrain pigeon feed?



## Lisette (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello pigeon talk members, I live in Phoenix, Arizona. and I'm curious to know where I can buy Purgrain for pigeons? I looked at the link on the caresheet forum, but the website does not tell you anything about purchasing the pigeon feed. How much does it cost and can I buy it online or is it only available in stores? And If so, which stores in my area can I purchase it at? 

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you have to call them and ask if there is a retailer near you, a retailer has to buy a certain amount by weight, one can not order just a few bags direct, but you can from a retailer...if there is not a retailer in your area try another mill or pigeon feed seller... where are you located?...here is the information on who to call about the purgrain feed,



113 E. Reliance Rd.
P.O. Box 64198
Souderton, PA 18964-0198 
800-345-0419


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

Lisette said:


> Hello pigeon talk members, I live in Phoenix, Arizona. and I'm curious to know where I can buy Purgrain for pigeons? I looked at the link on the caresheet forum, but the website does not tell you anything about purchasing the pigeon feed. How much does it cost and can I buy it online or is it only available in stores? And If so, which stores in my area can I purchase it at?
> 
> Thank you for all your help!


Hi Lisette.

We, unfortunately, do not have a distributor in Arizona (although we are always looking! If you know any dealers/distributors in the area, please ask them to give us a call!).

If you are looking for a bag or two, please know you can purchase on-line thru our eBay store (search for Purgrain at www.ebay.com). I am out of the office until Friday but please feel free to give me a call then if you have any additional questions or concerns then.

800-345-0419 x2476

Thank you for your interest in our Purgrain products!

Dawn


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Purgrain said:


> Hi Lisette.
> 
> We, unfortunately, do not have a distributor in Arizona (although we are always looking! If you know any dealers/distributors in the area, please ask them to give us a call!).
> 
> ...



Stock Shop

6615 West Thunderbird Road
Glendale, AZ 85306-3733
(623) 487-9277

Carrys many brands of pigeon food. Dont know all of what they carry. I know Purina, excello, and royal brand and more. They cater to a large number of pigeon fanciers in phoenix.


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I will get our sales rep in contact with them to find out if there is interest in carrying our product. We get a lot of calls from the area. Freight usually puts a damper on individual sales, though. 

We would like to be an option for all of you. Please send me any/all distributors/dealers in your area and we will follow up with them!

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Purgrain said:


> Thank you for the info. I will get our sales rep in contact with them to find out if there is interest in carrying our product. We get a lot of calls from the area. Freight usually puts a damper on individual sales, though.
> 
> We would like to be an option for all of you. Please send me any/all distributors/dealers in your area and we will follow up with them!
> 
> Dawn


would love to buy purgrain here in va.. individual ordering was expensive as you said.. here is a dealer of feeds in my area.

Fleet Brothers Of Williamsburg
7761 Richmond Road
Toano, VA 23168 

(757) 566-1750


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you!

Adding to my list for John (our sales rep). Will let you know what happens


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

heres my feedstore contact if you want to see if they want to add you to their lists, wouldnt mind a choice of assortments myself : 

Penwell Mills Feed
448 Penwell Rd, Port Murray, NJ 07865 
908-689-3725


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I used to buy the Purgrain and really liked it. Then the dealer stopped carrying grains. I found it in another place a short ride from here, but the place is kinda dirty and didn't want to buy there. No one else around here sells it.


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

@ Jay3 ... If you will, PM me your city, state, ZIP. Let me see if we have any other options for you.

As a manufacturer, it is very frustrating when you have customers who WANT to use your product yet cannot purchase!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Purgrain said:


> Hi Lisette.
> 
> We, unfortunately, do not have a distributor in Arizona (although we are always looking! If you know any dealers/distributors in the area, please ask them to give us a call!).
> 
> ...


 Is there a distributor in WI. ? I would love to try is with our short beaks & doves.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*I love it*

I love Purgrain pigeon feed. I feed my birds a mix of the Purgrain 16% cond/breed without corn and the Purgrain Hi-Pro pellets. I buy it from their Ebay store because no one carries it here in York. Yes it is expensive to have it shipped here but I like the Hi-Pro pellets better than the Purina Nutra Blend. I try to clean my loft every other day and I did notice that I dont have near the smell in my loft like I did with the Nutra Blend pellets. It is a brand that I would recommend.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i get off EBAY. from a store in tampa fl


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Purgrain said:


> Thank you for the info. I will get our sales rep in contact with them to find out if there is interest in carrying our product. We get a lot of calls from the area. Freight usually puts a damper on individual sales, though.
> 
> We would like to be an option for all of you. Please send me any/all distributors/dealers in your area and we will follow up with them!
> 
> Dawn


Atlanta georgia dont know of any dealers but do you have a rep for georgia that can help me


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah i called purgrain and they told me to buy off ebay, that a store in tampa sells it so i did, i got it the other day, great looking and smells nice wish they sold it in OCALA , FL. tho so i don't have to pay for shipping


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> i get off EBAY. from a store in tampa fl


 
I was told by Purgrain to buy off E Bay too, but hate to pay the shipping cost.


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Is there a distributor in WI. ? I would love to try is with our short beaks & doves.


HI!

WI is yet another area that we get a lot of interest but currently have no distribution! 

I will make sure to update you if that changes. 

We have a really good Short Beak Mix and an Economy Mix with Small Yellow Corn that we recommend for doves and short beak breeds. Hopefully you will be able to try soon.


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

shipping cost =


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

can you find a place here in Ocala , fl or closer to me then tampa? there are alot of feed store here.


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

mcox0112 said:


> I love Purgrain pigeon feed. I feed my birds a mix of the Purgrain 16% cond/breed without corn and the Purgrain Hi-Pro pellets. I buy it from their Ebay store because no one carries it here in York. Yes it is expensive to have it shipped here but I like the Hi-Pro pellets better than the Purina Nutra Blend. I try to clean my loft every other day and I did notice that I dont have near the smell in my loft like I did with the Nutra Blend pellets. It is a brand that I would recommend.


Ahh, I though I recognized your username!  

Thank you for your positive recommendation. We are not always perfect (we are a bunch of "real" people working for Purgrain!) but we always strive to be as great as possible. Please don't ever hesitate to let me know if you have any issues or questions about any of our products. 

Tomorrow when I am back in the office, I am going to send you a list of some dealers in the York "area". You can certainly continue to buy on eBay but if we can help save you some money on UPS shipping charges by finding someone not too far away - we will!

We appreciate your business,

Dawn


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Dawn. That would be great.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Purgrain said:


> @ Jay3 ... If you will, PM me your city, state, ZIP. Let me see if we have any other options for you.
> 
> As a manufacturer, it is very frustrating when you have customers who WANT to use your product yet cannot purchase!



Love it if you could help, as I really do miss the Purgrain. I did go to your web site, and I did even call the company, but the only two places they gave me was the place who now doesn't sell grain, and the other place that is really a very dirty place. I live in Massachusetts, and both these places were in Rhode Island. One in Glendale, that's the one who no longer carries feeds, and the other I think was on Danielson Pike, which I think was Foster, R.I. If you do have anyone else around, I would be thrilled. I will send you my info just in case you can help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Is there any dealers near stafford, virginia area?


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

ValencianFigs said:


> Is there any dealers near stafford, virginia area?


Not at the moment. We need coverage in Virginia, too!

If you know of any distributors or dealers that you think might be interested, please PM me their details and we will try to get something going.

Thank you!

(We do have some dealers in the Baltimore MD area - is that too far for you?)


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Love it if you could help, as I really do miss the Purgrain. I did go to your web site, and I did even call the company, but the only two places they gave me was the place who now doesn't sell grain, and the other place that is really a very dirty place. I live in Massachusetts, and both these places were in Rhode Island. One in Glendale, that's the one who no longer carries feeds, and the other I think was on Danielson Pike, which I think was Foster, R.I. If you do have anyone else around, I would be thrilled. I will send you my info just in case you can help. Thanks a lot.


Jay - I'm not sure exactly where you are in MA, but Dodge Grain in Salem, NH carries Purgrain pigeon feeds. Just over the border from MA:
http://www.dodgegrain.biz/

They also have a pretty good variety of other pigeon supplies, and the store is very clean


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Purgrain said:


> Not at the moment. We need coverage in Virginia, too!
> 
> If you know of any distributors or dealers that you think might be interested, please PM me their details and we will try to get something going.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Baltimore maryland is about an hour and 30 minutes away from me... The feed store in my area closed six of its stores a few months ago... and now I rely on tractor supply and they dont have pigeon feed. Could you guys contact 

Pets Plus Inc.	
2610 Jefferson Davis Hwy #117
Stafford, VA 22554
(540) 659-6900 
http://www.petsplusinc.com/

They carry exotic animals and have doves for sale from time to time... they might become a vendor.


Thanks


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Seems like everybody recommend purgrain products. I would like to try it too. Is there any dealer here in orange county, california?
thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> Jay - I'm not sure exactly where you are in MA, but Dodge Grain in Salem, NH carries Purgrain pigeon feeds. Just over the border from MA:
> http://www.dodgegrain.biz/
> 
> They also have a pretty good variety of other pigeon supplies, and the store is very clean


Hi Karen, and thanks. That's about 1 1/2 hours from us, but would be a nice little drive if we stopped for lunch somewhere. I checked out their web page. Sounds good. They have other supplies too.


----------



## Purgrain (Jul 6, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> Seems like everybody recommend purgrain products. I would like to try it too. Is there any dealer here in orange county, california?
> thanks


hey!

we are located about an hour north of philadelphia. our distribution area currently is mainly east coast with a few dealers in the chicago area. we can ship ups thru our ebay site but the shipping cost is extremely high to california. 

we had a request today (from one of you!) to ship 25# in a flat rate usps box. i will know monday if we will be able to package to ship that way. i think we can make that work. will follow up with you early next week. 

thank you all for your interest. we love our customers. 

enjoy your weekend!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Purgrain said:


> hey!
> 
> we are located about an hour north of philadelphia. our distribution area currently is mainly east coast with a few dealers in the chicago area. we can ship ups thru our ebay site but the shipping cost is extremely high to california.
> 
> ...


THAT WAS ME  I emailed from my ebay user I.D.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> THAT WAS ME



Let us know how it works out.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

she said she would see , i don't think they would have a problem because i bought 25 lbs of pigeon feed from a dealer in tampa, and he used a large flate rate priority box and a trash bag full of seed. for $14.95  i weighed it too and it was 25.8 actually


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That could get expensive if you have many birds. Darn shipping!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Karen, and thanks. That's about 1 1/2 hours from us, but would be a nice little drive if we stopped for lunch somewhere. I checked out their web page. Sounds good. They have other supplies too.


You're welcome Jay!
It is a nice store. They have all kinds of pet supplies, gardening supplies - even canning jars and such. Most of the pigeon fanciers I know from around here buy their feed there, so they always have a good supply. The staff is also knowledgeable and friendly, which helps.

And there's a very cute little antique shop next door, if you like that sort of thing 

If you only have a small number of birds, a 50# bag lasts awhile, so you shouldn't have to make the trip too often.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> You're welcome Jay!
> It is a nice store. They have all kinds of pet supplies, gardening supplies - even canning jars and such. Most of the pigeon fanciers I know from around here buy their feed there, so they always have a good supply. The staff is also knowledgeable and friendly, which helps.
> 
> *And there's a very cute little antique shop next door, if you like that sort of thing :*)
> ...




Actually, we love that sort of thing! Love junking and antiquing. Sounds like a full day to me. And a new place to spend a Saturday. We have about 30 birds, so it doesn't last all that long, but we could pick up a few bags at a time. Thanks.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Purgrain said:


> HI!
> 
> WI is yet another area that we get a lot of interest but currently have no distribution!
> 
> ...



Thank you Dawn that would be fantastic if you would keep me updated.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

*flate rate sipping*

i was contacted by purgrain today and so far they have 1 auction of 25lbs for $25.25 free shipping.. she said they will be changing the 25lbs auction as she can to reflect the price changes  here is link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280648100285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
thank you PURGRAIN


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> i was contacted by purgrain today and so far they have 1 auction of 25lbs for $25.25 free shipping.. she said they will be changing the 25lbs auction as she can to reflect the price changes  here is link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280648100285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> thank you PURGRAIN


Thanks. But for 25 lbs, that's a lot. I was paying about that at the feed stores for 50 lbs.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

that too much for 25 lbs. But if you want something special maybe its worth it to some people. so we need purgrain dealer in every corners of america so we dont need to pay for shipping to get purgrain feed.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

well here in OCALA for a 25lb bag = $32 or a 50lb = $47 and that is some brand i never heard of. so to me its worth it. or i have to drive over an 1 1/2 hours to get feed.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Here in So Cal, Leach or Royal feed are the one that available. $10 for 25lbs and &19.50 for 50lbs and thats is 16/17% protein.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine is 16% protein, 8% fat and7% fiber, 19 seeds and grains under $20.00 for 50 lbs.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

the cheapest thing i found that even looks close to pigeon feed is a wild bird seed called " primium deluxe " from tractor supply it has eveything in it like pigeon feed even sunflower seeds only it doesn't have safflower seeds...can i use that? i am not looking to drive 1 1/2 hrs away or i have to buy off ebay, that is the cheapest shipping i found.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> the cheapest thing i found that even looks close to pigeon feed is a wild bird seed called " primium deluxe " from tractor supply it has eveything in it like pigeon feed even sunflower seeds only it doesn't have safflower seeds...can i use that? i am not looking to drive 1 1/2 hrs away or i have to buy off ebay, that is the cheapest shipping i found.


I see there are several equine shops near you maybe you could blend your own??? Maybe try Sparr's.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yes there are, non of which sells pigeon feed except " seminole feed" and thats $32 & $47 per bag.. i have looked into trying to blend my own but as it ads up it is still around $30+ 10lbs of safflow is $8.99 a bag, and some of the other seeds i can't find, unless i use the wild bird feed..thats what i am asking i can get a 20lb bag of that " deluxe seed for $5.99....and add the safflower and a few other things...will that work


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

this is the seed i have now, it's the " deluxe premium wild bird seed " and i added some pigeon seed i got off ebay.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> yeah i called purgrain and they told me to buy off ebay, that a store in tampa sells it so i did, i got it the other day, great looking and smells nice wish they sold it in OCALA , FL. tho so i don't have to pay for shipping


Shady Hills Pet Shop carries it as well down in Springhill. Thats where we all get our feed from. Ill let you know the next time Im heading down there, maybe you would also want to go. Tommy carries everything youll need for your birds and even sells birds.....LOL


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Timber said:


> Shady Hills Pet Shop carries it as well down in Springhill. Thats where we all get our feed from. Ill let you know the next time Im heading down there, maybe you would also want to go. Tommy carries everything youll need for your birds and even sells birds.....LOL


thanks Timber. keep me posted..will this work for now tho i have 45 lbs of it  and you can see it looks about the same as pigeon feed..


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> yes there are, non of which sells pigeon feed except "* seminole feed" and thats $32 & $47 per bag.*. i have looked into trying to blend my own but as it ads up it is still around $30+ 10lbs of safflow is $8.99 a bag, and some of the other seeds i can't find, unless i use the wild bird feed..thats what i am asking i can get a 20lb bag of that " deluxe seed for $5.99....and add the safflower and a few other things...will that work



But that must be a 50 lb. bag at least. Not 25 lbs.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

its a mix of 20lbs of wild bird premium and 24lbs of pigeon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> this is the seed i have now, it's the " deluxe premium wild bird seed " and i added some pigeon seed i got off ebay.


What is the percentage of fats and protein in the mix?

You can add things to that, like pop corn, split peas or even whole peas and lentils that you get in the super market.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> What is the percentage of fats and protein in the mix?
> 
> You can add things to that, like pop corn, split peas or even whole peas and lentils that you get in the super market.


it has sunflower, cracked corn, millet,miloand grain products crude protein = 10%, crude fat =3% crude fiber 17% and the pigeon seed was 14%


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can add the split peas and whole dry peas that I mentioned for more protein. And most pigeons like lentils. Some like the regular dry lentils, and some like the small red ones.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can also buy mung beans in Asian groceries. Lots of my birds like those, and they come in pigeon feed mixes.
Mung beans are:
Low in Saturated Fat, Sodium, and Cholesterol
High in Dietary Fiber, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Riboflavin, Folate, Copper, Manganese, Protein, Thiamin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Pantothenic Acid, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus and Potassium

http://www.natural-environment.com/nutrition/vegetables/mung-beans-nutrition-facts.php


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of people will come on and say that you must get a pigeon mix, but if you can't, no reason why you can't make a good mix if you have a good base to start with. What did they do before they had pigeon mixes? Go on the web sites for pigeon mixes, and find out what is in them. Then try to find where you can get some of these seeds. I order hemp and flax seed and Austrian peas and different things and add them to my pigeon mix. I was happier with the purgrain than I am with the one I use now, so that's why I add so many other things to it. My birds love dinner time!


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lovin It*

I'm on my next 100lbs of Purgrain seed and pellet mix. I still love the products and the pigeons do too. There is no more picking the seed out first. I put it down and they dig right in. Even my Old German Owls dig right in on the pellets.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I love Purgrain it is the cleanest feed I have purchase dust free I drive 50miles to get it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I used to use it too and loved it, but the place where I was buying it stopped selling grain, and the only other place around is so dirty that I won't buy it there. I even went to the company to see where they sell it around here, and there isn't anywhere else reasonably close.


----------

